# New member, New owner (soon to be)



## Xaltec

Greetings fellow TT-philes!

My name is Martin and I'm from Cumbria.
I'm about to be the proud owner of a TT, more than likely a 1.8 180 Coupe. (As I am new to sports cars)
Very excited about it all, have been wanting one for a very long time now! Took the car in question out for a test drive yesterday and was VERY impressed by the whole package! Smooth, comfortable and not as firm as I expected ride (which will soon change no doubt with a suspension upgrade.

I have a couple questions as well...
1. What is the best and easiest way to up the power?
2. Does anyone know of a decent (local) place to get my rear windows tinted?

Cheers guys n Gals![/list]


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Welcome  the best way to up the power is to remap your TT you should get about 210 bhp but why not just go for the 225 if you want more power :?: 
Also have a look here www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Xaltec

Thanks Yellow.

Wanna start out with a 180. Wasn't thinking of upping the bhp for a few months yet to give me a chance to get used to the car first. Altho I'm sure I'll be looking at a remap sooner rather than later! lol!


----------



## Wallsendmag

Welcome to the forum


----------



## southTT

Hello and welcome
cheers
jon


----------

